# Halloween in Transylvania: The Dracula Tour.



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've always wanted to go do this. Here's the url for the site explaining all the fine details.
http://www.adventuretransylvania.com/halloween.htm

Don't know how much "960 Euro" translates into American Currency, but the last time I checked the AAA Travelogue, this little jaunt cost about $2500 for two people. I'd like to check it out one day. Transylvania just seems like the perfect place to spend All Hallows Eve!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Well that's a place I have to go at least once in my life. Can you imagine that? A Halloween party at Dracula's castle?  That's it, I'm buying some lottery tickets tomorrow! I need these 960 Euro!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The Family Channel (now ABC Family, I believe) did a "World's Scariest Places" from Dracula's Castle a few years back. It was pretty damn creepy. That special is responsible for me having learned about the Strigoi!


----------

